# Simplicity Lawn Cart



## blackjackjakexx (Jun 26, 2004)

Hi, I have a very nice lawn cart on E-Bay right now,ITEM #4334212026,size is 28"x39"x12" I can't ship but I will hold for 4-6 weeks,I'm about 50 miles north of Pittsburgh, Pa., Thanks, Rick


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Looks good Rick, here's a link.....
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4334212026


----------

